# 1st of 2 litters arrive



## webzdebs

Dakota has had 11 beautiful pups, will get photos in a couple of days. Meesa is looking rather large too so I don't think it'll be too long before she has her babies  can't wait to see what these pairings produce


----------



## cristowe

congratulations on your new arrivals, cant wait to see pics.x


----------



## webzdebs

and today Meesa has popped  both girls are doing great and there looks to be 21 pups in total. is going to be difficult telling which are which lol they are only a day apart


----------



## racingmouse

Congratulations to both mummy mice!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

congrats on ur babies. iv just had a litter of 8 and got 3 girls due in a weeks time. fingers crossed. hope your babies do well


----------



## webzdebs

heres their first picture all 21 of them


----------



## Wilko

Wow that's quite an impressive pile of pink wrigglers :lol:


----------



## Jasmin1990

21 :shock:

That is one impressive pile of pinkies :shock:


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

love the pic. cuties


----------



## zany_toon

Awwwwwww!! What a lovely pile of pinkness!!


----------



## FeralWolf

21!? :shock: :lol: Poor mama mouse.


----------



## meece

Thats a lovely picture :lol:


----------



## webzdebs

update on babies, they seem to be doing well, a couple are on the smaller side but Dakota seems to be doing well with them.

Need some help on colours though, heres some pictures today they are 12 days and 11 days old;




























I think I have blacks, agoutis, blues, champagnes, fawns and possibly argente (correct me if i am wrong)


----------



## lochsong

Awww so cute!!!


----------



## Tinkers Mousery

very nice lot of babies you have there


----------



## Laigaie

So much variation! Are those satins in there? So shiny, and such beautiful coats! Nicely done.


----------



## moustress

Great looking pile of pink! Congrats!


----------



## nuedaimice

Beautiful eepers! Well done!


----------



## smileysal

I love the grey one curled up on top of the heap!!! :love1


----------



## webzdebs

yup didn't expect too much variety was expecting agoutis and blacks so am very pleased. there are a few satins, one of the mums and dad carries satin


----------



## zany_toon

I love the little blue!! And the little agoutis!! :love1 Wonderful meeces Debz!


----------



## Kallan

Sooo... will any be free to come for a wee trip to the Rodeo? :twisted:


----------



## webzdebs

Definitely Kallan, not sure exactly what yet as some are on the smaller side.

Thats them now 2 weeks old and eyes are opening - heres a rundown of what i think I have so far, though this may change as they get bigger and easier to sex/their colours develop

6 Blacks (selfs and marked) - all male
5 Agouti - 3 female, 2 unknown
3 Fawn - 1 self female, 2 marked females
2 blue - all male
2 cinnamon marked - female
2 stone - 1 male, 1 female


----------



## gothling

:shock: wow, a handfull


----------



## webzdebs

okay have had a few looks now and am feeling confident enough to say we have the following available:

3 agouti does, 3 black bucks, 2 black marked bucks, 1 agouti buck, 1 blue buck, 1 fawn marked buck, 1 fawn marked satin buck, 1 stone marked doe, 1 stone satin buck, 1 cinnamon marked buck.

If theres any you are interested in please pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## smileysal

Wow there's alot of boys in that little lot!!!
Any chance of some new piccies??!!!


----------



## webzdebs

certainly will get some more now their eyes are open.

Its looking like I may have been right with the first time round with sexes and may have more females than I thought which is good.

Photos to come...


----------



## webzdebs




----------



## Tinkers Mousery

awwww they look so cute


----------



## AnnB

Oh I LOVE the last one, looks just like one of mine.


----------



## webzdebs

he is gorgeous and staying here to hopefully bring some blue into my lines in the future. The mouse in the pic above him has a slighty rex looking coat to me, I've always wondered about Miles carrying it as he's not quite smooth not quite rex so he's a keeper too


----------

